# Bridgeport Spare Parts



## binnaway (Mar 15, 2013)

I have just purchased a Bridgeport made by Adcock and Shipley and I want to replace the scale on the depth indicator (looks like a 6" steel rule) and the degreeg scale on the tilting head (nod).

Any help will be much appriciated

Garry


----------



## mtnlvr (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Garry, I have ordered several parts for my Bridgeport from machinerypartsdepot.com and have been pleased with their service and selection.
You might contact them, I believe they will export.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 15, 2013)

mtnlvr said:


> Hi Garry, I have ordered several parts for my Bridgeport from machinerypartsdepot.com and have been pleased with their service and selection.
> You might contact them, I believe they will export.


 I second this recommendation and would like to add a couple things. First; evryones prices are about the same on quality new replacement parts. Second, they helped me with technical advice. Great outfit.


----------



## Nightshift (Mar 17, 2013)

mtnlvr said:


> Hi Garry, I have ordered several parts for my Bridgeport from machinerypartsdepot.com and have been pleased with their service and selection.
> You might contact them, I believe they will export.


I agree ... H&W are excellent to deal with and totally knowledgable about Bridgeports. Bill


----------



## binnaway (Mar 18, 2013)

Found their web site, they certainly cover a huge range of spares. I have emailed to see if they will ship items to Australia?

Many thanks to all for your help and advice, makes life a lot easier

Garry




Nightshift said:


> I agree ... H&W are excellent to deal with and totally knowledgable about Bridgeports. Bill


----------

